# 2x6 walls plumbing code



## jaymay75 (Apr 6, 2006)

Can plumbing only be run in 2x6 walls as per the plumbing code??


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Why don't you look it up in the code book? 

Why are you asking this question? 

Did you ask the plumber that you use or are you doing plumbing without a license?


----------



## jaymay75 (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks for the help


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

You got my name wrong it's Ron not xxx
And the answer is there is no code for plumbing wall, if it fits it can go in it. 

You must not know nothing about plumbing, hope to have good insurance cause you will need it.


----------



## jaymay75 (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I did grab a book this morning and look it up. No I'm not a plumber, but come on - this stuff isn't rocket science. I've accomplished much harder things than plumbing a bathroom...and frankily, I can't trust contractors based off of prior experiences with some of the people that I've hired. I refuse to hire anyone to do something that I can do. 

I pride myself on the fact that I built our 24'x32' addition (3 floors) by myself. The only thing that I subbed out so far was the block work and the shingles. I also pride myself in the fact that I completly gutted our existing house and ran all new everything. I saved myself a lot of money, and I know that the work was done at very high quality.

Yes, It may take some time to research how do do everything the right way, but I take the initiative to do so. 

Thanks again


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

jaymay75 said:


> No I'm not a plumber, but come on - this stuff isn't rocket science. I've accomplished much harder things than plumbing a bathroom...and frankily, I can't trust contractors based off of prior experiences with some of the people that I've hired. I refuse to hire anyone to do something that I can do.
> 
> I pride myself on the fact that I built our 24'x32' addition (3 floors) by myself. The only thing that I subbed out so far was the block work and the shingles. I also pride myself in the fact that I completly gutted our existing house and ran all new everything. I saved myself a lot of money, and I know that the work was done at very high quality.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

